# pictures & videos of the bengal kittens 5 weeks & 3 days :)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*

I ddint relize there was a section for piccis! So thought Id post this here to! :blushing:

OH MY GOD! The kits are 5 weeks & 3days old! 

They are soo big and advanced (lol im sure we all think that about our kits!  ) :001_wub:

I dont want them to ever go! its getting harder and harder to let people over to visit their kits! But they are all fantastic and have passed me MI5 interviews!! 

The nursery is finished they have a loo area, play area, bed area & a eating area! it looks really good!

I fell asleep in their last night and woke up to them all snuggled next to me! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Here are LOTSssssss of piccis: Scroll down to the bottom at pics 5-6weeks for new ones if you havent seen them yet

Current Litters 2009 - FrostyMoon Breeders of Top Quality Bengal & Serengeti Kittens

and videos are here!:

Our Kitten & Cat Videos - FrostyMoon Breeders of Top Quality Bengal & Serengeti Kittens

*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bless,cuties they are too TBWell done to mummy and you,they are adorable


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

great videos, theyre the cutest ever !


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww thanks!


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww such adorable babies!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Loved your videos TB!!! They certainly are cute kitties  Looks as if they keep you on your toes too


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

They're look fab TB  xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! and blimey do they!!!!   never a dull moment or a quiet moment!!

they came downstairs the past 2 days to get used to all the household noise etc, you would have thought not hearing things before like kettle/tv/hoover/etc would phase them, but nothing!! Its just all play and fun!! :thumbup: They are so great I cant get over it still that they are mine for now!! :001_cool:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a thought but I don't let my kittens have run of the house until after their 1st set of vaccs. I know everyone has their own way of doing things but I just think better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Just a thought but I don't let my kittens have run of the house until after their 1st set of vaccs. I know everyone has their own way of doing things but I just think better to be safe than sorry!


Nor do i hun x Kinda wrap them in cotton wool until then (well, not literally!!) x


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

I would love a silver Bengal


----------

